# Jeep Gas Mileage



## Pruitt1222 (Jul 20, 2009)

I recently traded my pick up for a Liberty, My wife has a 07 And I really like it. Anyway went by the dealership to have her oil changed and seen a 05 crd liberty(diesel) and had to have it. Well today wife and I went to Basspro in clarksville,In. drove the interstate at 75mph and get this, At 75mph I got 31mpg. On a slower county road I got 40 mpg. How great is that, my pickup only got 16max ever. And this thing ain't stock, its got a arb bumper,winch,roof rake,fresh air intake, 2 1/2 exhuste(so big i know, but i guess its huge when you have a small engine) and modded chip. I cant be for sure about mileage, got bigger tires then stock. But when I pass a radar thing it only reads two mph faster at 35. So it can't be that far off right. I am so pleased with this little suv. Its a little slower then hers but tows 5000 not 2000 like hers, and makes right at 300 ft lbs at 1800. Only 160 horses but runs really good. It need a new intercooler, a bigger one. This little diesel will roll black smoke when ya get in it.


----------



## Paul61 (Jul 21, 2009)

Glad to hear it's working for ya, been a Grand Cherokee jeep owner for 10 years & 3 trucks. Love them, my kid rolled my 2000 last winter, it had 300,000 on it and ran like a champ. Miss that truck, I could still wring his neck! This is where I saw how tough these truck were built. This thing landed back on it's wheels after rolling sideways across a ditch. Other than the front fender and rear quarter sheet metal damage, it had ZERO suspension damage!! Ins. company gave me 6 grand for it.
All our Cherokees had the 4.7 V8 gas engine (around 20 MPG), some had the high output version but, with it's noticable loss of fuel econemy, the standard motor worked just fine.
I never owned a Chrysler product till the Jeeps but, the dealers always treated us great when I needed them. Do most of the work myself after the warranties expire.
 Paul


----------



## dingeryote (Jul 21, 2009)

Pruitt1222 said:


> I recently traded my pick up for a Liberty, My wife has a 07 And I really like it. Anyway went by the dealership to have her oil changed and seen a 05 crd liberty(diesel) and had to have it. Well today wife and I went to Basspro in clarksville,In. drove the interstate at 75mph and get this, At 75mph I got 31mpg. On a slower county road I got 40 mpg. How great is that, my pickup only got 16max ever. And this thing ain't stock, its got a arb bumper,winch,roof rake,fresh air intake, 2 1/2 exhuste(so big i know, but i guess its huge when you have a small engine) and modded chip. I cant be for sure about mileage, got bigger tires then stock. But when I pass a radar thing it only reads two mph faster at 35. So it can't be that far off right. I am so pleased with this little suv. Its a little slower then hers but tows 5000 not 2000 like hers, and makes right at 300 ft lbs at 1800. Only 160 horses but runs really good. It need a new intercooler, a bigger one. This little diesel will roll black smoke when ya get in it.



Pruitt,

Politically, the Liberty Diesel is a stick in the eye of the environazis.
GOOD ON YA!!!

The EPA killed the 06' and beyond models that were in the drawing board and ready to be cranked out, and maybe the last chance for Chrysler to positively OWN a market niche. 

A 30 MPG SUV is what folks want, but not what some think we need.
Too bad.
Folks have to settle for a 25mpg petrol SUV that has a higher cost per mile for the lifetime. 

Call me envious!

Next time ya pass a prius, smile knowing you're total carbon footprint is smaller.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Pruitt1222 (Jul 21, 2009)

I have never gotten better then 588 a tank, but my wifes gas 3.7 has never gotten better then 465 a tank. Which is a whole lot better 29.4mpg compared to 23.3 mpg average. We went boating last week, I didn't get nearly as good but still averaged 19mpg pulling a 4000 boat/gear. As for mpgs, when I got it I got a little over 500 the first tank. Put new rubber on it(7ply mt's) and changed the oil, trans oil, and had the diff oil replaced. The very next tank was the 588. And now averaging 540 to 560 a tank. Dingeryote its very nice, When we first got this thing we took it to dc on vaction. My mother and fatherinlaw have a prius and they was only getting like 3-6 mph better then us on the way there, When we hit the hills of we were getting almost the same. On some of the bigger mountians we got better then them. It dosn't matter how easy on gas it is when you have to turn the rpms to keep up I guess.


----------



## dingeryote (Jul 21, 2009)

Pruitt1222 said:


> I have never gotten better then 588 a tank, but my wifes gas 3.7 has never gotten better then 465 a tank. Which is a whole lot better 29.4mpg compared to 23.3 mpg average. We went boating last week, I didn't get nearly as good but still averaged 19mpg pulling a 4000 boat/gear. As for mpgs, when I got it I got a little over 500 the first tank. Put new rubber on it(7ply mt's) and changed the oil, trans oil, and had the diff oil replaced. The very next tank was the 588. And now averaging 540 to 560 a tank. Dingeryote its very nice, When we first got this thing we took it to dc on vaction. My mother and fatherinlaw have a prius and they was only getting like 3-6 mph better then us on the way there, When we hit the hills of we were getting almost the same. On some of the bigger mountians we got better then them. It dosn't matter how easy on gas it is when you have to turn the rpms to keep up I guess.



Pruitt,

Next Febuary, invite them to drive along for a visit up here LOL!!!
Your MPG's will remain, thiers will drop like a rock if it survives the trip at all.

4" of slop and the prius is an overpriced and heavy sled stuck in a 6' deep ditch. There's no MILES per gallon when you're stuck.

Bring a jerk strap.
They'll need it.

LOL!!!


----------

